# Is it worth spending a few nights in Alicante ?



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

We are looking into the posibility of 'retiring' to the Costa Blanca area, at the moment I am finalizing our late summer trip. We are combining side trips to Bristol to visit family plus a week in Barcelona... 

We will be flying into Valencia I am earmarking 4 nights there (_not with the idea of living there)_ more a sightseeing side trip.. We would like your thoughts on Alicante, I initially planned on us spending 3 nights there, but now I am wondering why we have included Alicante, what the objective/need would be for us to spend time here considering that we are focusing our attention on Altea - Javea. 
To get more of a feel for the area we're planning on staying in B & B's near Altea, Moraira, Lliber, I've already booked a hotel in Denia...

Sorry for my rambling.. But thoughts on Alicante.. Should we skip it and stay within oour area of interest... Spend just a couple of nights there anduse it as a base to go to Murcia and Elche Torrevija ? I'm overthinking things, someone here give me a poke and reality check please !!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Alicante is a lovely city and well worth a visit and it is a good base for Elche etc.
Lots to do and see in Alicante so you wont be bored.


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Goldeneye said:


> We are looking into the posibility of 'retiring' to the Costa Blanca area, at the moment I am finalizing our late summer trip. We are combining side trips to Bristol to visit family plus a week in Barcelona...
> 
> We will be flying into Valencia I am earmarking 4 nights there (_not with the idea of living there)_ more a sightseeing side trip.. We would like your thoughts on Alicante, I initially planned on us spending 3 nights there, but now I am wondering why we have included Alicante, what the objective/need would be for us to spend time here considering that we are focusing our attention on Altea - Javea.
> To get more of a feel for the area we're planning on staying in B & B's near Altea, Moraira, Lliber, I've already booked a hotel in Denia...
> ...


Not sure about Alicante as I don't know the city but I would suggest that 2 or 3 nights would be sufficient to "do" Valencia.

Where are you staying in Denia? I have a flat in Denia so know that area best of all.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

jules 123 said:


> Not sure about Alicante as I don't know the city but I would suggest that 2 or 3 nights would be sufficient to "do" Valencia.
> 
> Where are you staying in Denia? I have a flat in Denia so know that area best of all.


We're booked into ~ Hotel Nou Roma .. Please tell me we made a good choice !!


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Goldeneye said:


> We're booked into ~ Hotel Nou Roma .. Please tell me we made a good choice !! [/QUOTE
> 
> I can't recall this one but it looks like a good choice. Location is spot on!


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

jules 123 said:


> Goldeneye said:
> 
> 
> > We're booked into ~ Hotel Nou Roma .. Please tell me we made a good choice !! [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Goldeneye said:


> We are looking into the posibility of 'retiring' to the Costa Blanca area, at the moment I am finalizing our late summer trip. We are combining side trips to Bristol to visit family plus a week in Barcelona...
> 
> We will be flying into Valencia I am earmarking 4 nights there (_not with the idea of living there)_ more a sightseeing side trip.. We would like your thoughts on Alicante, I initially planned on us spending 3 nights there, but now I am wondering why we have included Alicante, what the objective/need would be for us to spend time here considering that we are focusing our attention on Altea - Javea.
> To get more of a feel for the area we're planning on staying in B & B's near Altea, Moraira, Lliber, I've already booked a hotel in Denia...
> ...


After you have been in Valencia I think you might find Alicante to be a bit of an anti climax.

Depends on what you are looking for really. We looked closely at Altea, and although I like going back there for trips from time to time, I am so glad we didnt choose there. Altea Hills is a bit of a nightmare, and they overbuilt on the coast.

While you are up in Denia have a trip to Gandia and wander round the paseos and the pedestrianised area in the centre near the Borgia Palace


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> After you have been in Valencia I think you might find Alicante to be a bit of an anti climax.
> 
> Depends on what you are looking for really. We looked closely at Altea, and although I like going back there for trips from time to time, I am so glad we didnt choose there. Altea Hills is a bit of a nightmare, and they overbuilt on the coast.
> 
> While you are up in Denia have a trip to Gandia and wander round the paseos and the pedestrianised area in the centre near the Borgia Palace


Thanks for the suggestions. What do you mean by Altea Hills is a bit of a nightmare?

We are planning on staying in La Nucia rather than in Altea itself.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> After you have been in Valencia I think you might find Alicante to be a bit of an anti climax.
> 
> Depends on what you are looking for really. We looked closely at Altea, and although I like going back there for trips from time to time, I am so glad we didnt choose there. Altea Hills is a bit of a nightmare, and they overbuilt on the coast.
> 
> While you are up in Denia have a trip to Gandia and wander round the paseos and the pedestrianised area in the centre near the Borgia Palace


I'm busy studying my itinerary and thought rather than drive from Valencia down to Alicante we would maybe spend one night in either Gandia or Oliva.. That way we aren't spending too long in the car and can have the best part of a day to look around. As you live in the area, any thoughts on which would be a good place to be for the night?

Mind you, living in Canada we are used to long drives just to get us to the next town!


----------



## jules 123 (Apr 26, 2011)

Goldeneye said:


> I'm busy studying my itinerary and thought rather than drive from Valencia down to Alicante we would maybe spend one night in either Gandia or Oliva.. That way we aren't spending too long in the car and can have the best part of a day to look around. As you live in the area, any thoughts on which would be a good place to be for the night?
> 
> Mind you, living in Canada we are used to long drives just to get us to the next town!


My preference would be Gandia as it is more accessible on foot. Stravinsky knows Oliva better than I do so may suggest otherwise.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Altea Hills is imho horrible. House upon house upon house, overbuilt ... you'll see it on the mountainside as you approach Altea ... its very close to the motorway as well

if you were going to choose between Gandia and Altea, well I guess Gandia is the bigger place. 

Depending on what you want, Ive had friends stay here before in Oliva

I dont know hotels in Gandia tbh. It's got more shops and generally more to do at night maybe.


----------



## Goldeneye (Nov 12, 2011)

Stravinsky said:


> Altea Hills is imho horrible. House upon house upon house, overbuilt ... you'll see it on the mountainside as you approach Altea ... its very close to the motorway as well
> 
> if you were going to choose between Gandia and Altea, well I guess Gandia is the bigger place.
> 
> ...


I agree Stravinsky, that does sound horrible and won't be ticking our boxes.. At present we are spoilt as we are on 3/4 acre, with very few houses around. We have lake and mountain views.. At night we can see the lights of our town twinkling 6 miles away.. (During the day we don't know it's there because of trees and a valley)

Our #1 criteria for a property is not to be overlooked or feel hemmed in. We don't want to live 'in' a town but have easy access to a town pref no more than 15 -20 mins away with a larger Town/City 1hr - 1hr 45mins max..


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Goldeneye said:


> I agree Stravinsky, that does sound horrible and won't be ticking our boxes.. At present we are spoilt as we are on 3/4 acre, with very few houses around. We have lake and mountain views.. At night we can see the lights of our town twinkling 6 miles away.. (During the day we don't know it's there because of trees and a valley)
> 
> Our #1 criteria for a property is not to be overlooked or feel hemmed in. We don't want to live 'in' a town but have easy access to a town pref no more than 15 -20 mins away with a larger Town/City 1hr - 1hr 45mins max..


You should visit certain areas of Tossal Gros outside Oliva then. I can see ships going into Valencia harbour from my balcony. I can also see the mountains around Rotova and I can see Gandia harbour and Cullera. Gandia town is in the distance, as are the orange groves. You have to pick the right house regarding not being overlooked, but there are a few for sale


----------

